# Removing The Screws



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, probably a stupid question but here goes.







I went to remove the screws so I can get to the water pump and put on my winterizing kit and I don't have a tip that works with the screw head. Looks like a diamond (not a phillips). So, what is this screw called - I need to find something to use to get it out of there since we're now in the high 20's to low 30's at night.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Its a square drive #2. Called a Roberson drive. You can pick one up at any hardware store.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Its a square drive #2. Called a Roberson drive. You can pick one up at any hardware store.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Yep.....

You will want one anyway, because it works with all the other screws in the trailer also.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Got a few in my toolbox and never knew what they were called. Thanks!









Robertson Fastening System


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

You will want to get a couple of them (their easy to loose)







and get a good brand name as the cheap ones round off quick.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> Ok, probably a stupid question but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is square drive (I believe three sizes) and torks. You can buy them anywhere.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Robertson srews - a Canadian invention









In 1908, P. L. Robertson began to manufacture a square recess impression in the head of a screw in Milton, Ontario, Canada. At that time, it was a revolutionary change in the fastener industry. The first patent was issued in 1909 and the last patent expired 55 years later in 1964. For his invention, P.L. Robertson screws and screwdrivers carry his name to this day.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah!... Well the Phillips head screw was invented by a guy in Portland, Oregon. So there!!!
Of course, they can be a P.I.T.A. to use.... but still!

Hmm... I wonder if Thors conveyor belt is put together with Robertsons? That could explain a lot!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm thinking of inventing a new type screwhead that will have a simple slot across its top. That way you won't need a special type screwdriver, in fact just about anything with a straight edge would work, poket knife, butter knife, thumbnail, nail file, etc.

I'll make a fortune!

Regars, Glenn


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Funny Canadian story about the Robertson screwhead... many years ago my dad worked in the x-ray field (installation and maintenance of equipment) and there were times when the equipment had to be shipped back to the USA.

During those early years, the robertson wasn't popular, or used, in the USA. So he and his co-workers would replace the philips screws with robertsons and drive their US counterparts bonkers as they tried to open the crates, or work on the equipment.

He still gets a chuckle thinking about it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor said:


> Robertson srews - a Canadian invention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Thor. You'll Canadianize this crew yet
















Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah!... Well the Phillips head screw was invented by a guy in Portland, Oregon. So there!!!
> Of course, they can be a P.I.T.A. to use.... but still!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder if Thors conveyor belt is put together with Robertsons? That could explain a lot!
> ...


PDX - yeh but they strip very easily.

The best part about a robertson; is that the screw will not fall off the end of the screwdriver regardless of orientation







Let the games begin









Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> BTW, basketball is Canadian too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why the ball is orange....easier to see in the snow?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is what I like about Outbackers, not only do you find out what type of screw you have, you get the history as well. Kirkl


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Other great Canadian Inventions

Ardox Nail
Blackberry
Bloody Caesar
Caulking Gun
Goalie's Mask
Instant Replay
Walkie Talkie
Zipper
Insulin
Green garbage bag
Poultine
Plexiglass
Ski-Doo
Snow Blower
Velcro

And my favourite

Retractable Beer Carton Handle









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You must be especially proud of the 'green garbage bag'


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> You must be especially proud of the 'green garbage bag'


I use them every week
















Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX - yeh but they strip very easily.
> 
> The best part about a robertson; is that the screw will not fall off the end of the screwdriver regardless of orientation
> 
> ...


Hey! I never said I was a fan of the Phillips screw. But at least people have heard of them!
Now about this clown named Torx... Where the h*** did he come from?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Torx - They are designed for quick loading. You can load the screw while the driver is rotating. Mainly used by the manufacturing industry.

Actually - I think it is $$ maker so everyone has to buy another tool

Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I'm thinking of inventing a new type screwhead that will have a simple slot across its top. That way you won't need a special type screwdriver, in fact just about anything with a straight edge would work, poket knife, butter knife, thumbnail, nail file, etc.
> 
> I'll make a fortune!
> 
> Regars, Glenn


Arrrgh! I hate slotted screws - Dad always called them "housewife" screws, and that was in specific reference to the butter knife you mentioned, and what ours looked like. Ever seen a Reed & Prince?

http://www.reedandprincemfg.com/

Sluggo


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...but the wright bros flew in NC! and Pepsi was invented here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm guessing the Outback has all 4 screw heads used.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know what everyone else calls them, but I usually call my trailer screws either "stuck" or "seized". I wind up using the "easyout" on about half of the exterior screws.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I don't know what everyone else calls them, but I usually call my trailer screws either "stuck" or "seized". I wind up using the "easyout" on about half of the exterior screws.
> 
> Reverie


LOL...I seem to have that feature on some of my home projects as well...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I don't know what everyone else calls them, but I usually call my trailer screws either "stuck" or "seized". I wind up using the "easyout" on about half of the exterior screws.
> 
> Reverie


LOL

Now we are talking.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Actually - I think it is $$ maker so everyone has to buy another tool
> 
> Thor


Nothing wrong with that I love having more tools









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Actually - I think it is $$ maker so everyone has to buy another tool
> 
> Thor


Nothing wrong with that I love having more tools









Don
[/quote]

Ah shucks...you mean I have to go to Home Depot and buy more tools?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

[/quote]

Ah shucks...you mean I have to go to Home Depot and buy more tools?















[/quote]

YES! You must buy, not "borrow" tools. Borrowing tools is for wimps. It is a "MAN LAW".

So let it be written. So let it be done!

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ah shucks...you mean I have to go to Home Depot and buy more tools?















[/quote]

YES! You must buy, not "borrow" tools. Borrowing tools is for wimps. It is a "MAN LAW".

So let it be written. So let it be done!

Reverie
[/quote]
























Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm off to Home Depot....to *buy *tools!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm off to Home Depot....to *buy *tools!!


LOL

I use any and every excuse as well.

Thor


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> You must be especially proud of the 'green garbage bag'


I use them every week
















Thor
[/quote]

Are the garbage bags "green" because they are more energy efficient and don't contribute to global warming ????????????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Green bags, why not????

Can you imagine if everyone used clear bags









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Can you imagine if everyone used clear bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use clear ones

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Can you imagine if everyone used clear bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use clear ones

Don
[/quote]
I use glad ones and boy am I glad


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thor said:


> Green bags, why not????
> 
> Can you imagine if everyone used clear bags
> 
> ...


East Aurora(spelling ?) NY they were required as of a efw years ago. Not sure if they still are after the court case for the guy that wouldn't use them do to privacy concerns. It was a big deal in the Buffalo news papers.


----------

